# VK - Get Tattooed & Vape at Vape King Fourways



## Gizmo (7/6/18)

We are exceptionally proud to announce that Beneath the Surface from Cedar Square has joined forces with us at Vape King Fourways to provide killer tattoo's as an additional experience to the store.

BTS has won multiple awards and is a critically acclaimed tattoo parlor. https://www.facebook.com/Joeybeneaththesurface/

Welcome to the Vape King family BTS and to our customers we glad to finally merge two awesome hobbies under one roof!​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA (20/6/18)

@Carnival

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (20/6/18)

Got my eye on this, thank you! @Viper_SA


----------

